# New FDA approved Mod.



## Petrus (1/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## theoS (1/12/15)

Logo should be: sux on one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## theoS (1/12/15)

Imagine u telling some one i got a penis u whant to sux on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (1/12/15)

I'm really enjoying sucking on wood.
My reo woodvil that is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (1/12/15)

Well, if you sux on it without consent, would you be considered a Vapist?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KlutcH (1/12/15)

hahaha!


----------



## theoS (1/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Well, if you sux on it without consent, would you be considered a Vapist?


What do thay do to vapist in prison


----------



## Cespian (1/12/15)

theoS said:


> What do thay do to vapist in prison


Not sure hey... enlighten me


----------

